# Aquaguard 3000E



## snickers1 (May 20, 2017)

My aquaguard has tripped twice in the last month. The first time called a few HVAC companies and recieved quotes for new heat pumps.. but then after two days the A/C came back on. This time I went up to investigate and found the red indicator light on and found no water anywhere but did find water in the drain line up to nearly the top. I flushed that line but the aquagaurd will not reset. How do I get it to reset?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Dry it. I use a heat gun on them. Then push the reset. If it still won't reset, you need to replace it.


----------



## snickers1 (May 20, 2017)

It came on again for 20 minutes then tripped again. I think its buggin out and needs replacing.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Good chance it does if the pan isn't wet.


----------



## snickers1 (May 20, 2017)

Thank you for taking the time to reply


----------

